# RESULTS!!!



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 29, 2018)

When are people thinking?


----------



## Abraham5G PE (Oct 29, 2018)

First week of December


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 29, 2018)

December 11th is my guess.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm thinking "PASS."


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2018)

Not before Nov 30


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> When are people thinking?


Most people are concerned with what, not when.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 29, 2018)

Dec. 13 is my guess....


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 29, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Dec. 13 is my guess....


Honestly, as much as it sucks waiting for the results, I'd rather they come in AFTER I have a deliverable due (December 14th). Not that I'm going to be selfish and wish that results come later just to ~convenience me~ and not the thousands waiting for the exam results...but I know that if results come out the week of December 10th, there's noooo way I'm going to be able to focus on that deliverable.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 29, 2018)

First week of December.


----------



## ZZTops (Oct 29, 2018)

By the time I check on Christmas Morning


----------



## bsimms89 (Oct 30, 2018)

Results are in!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2018)

bsimms89 said:


> Results are in!!!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone else get a survey link from NCEES in their e-mail yet?


----------



## kncumber (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Anyone else get a survey link from NCEES in their e-mail yet?


Nope.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

bsimms89 said:


> Results are in!!!


I'd say you need to wait at least two more weeks for that to be even slightly believable.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I'd say you need to wait at least two more weeks for that to be even slightly believable.


Maybe they're the results of his prostrate exam?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Anyone else get a survey link from NCEES in their e-mail yet?


@knight1fox3



txjennah said:


> I'd say you need to wait at least two more weeks for that to be even slightly believable.


After Thanksgiving at least.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Anyone else get a survey link from NCEES in their e-mail yet?


Ouch! Getting the survey already!? Not a good sign unfortunately.


----------



## cbjorklund (Oct 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ouch! Getting the survey already!? Not a good sign unfortunately.


Noob here. Why?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

cbjorklund said:


> Noob here. Why?


Based on the statistical analyses performed from past exam administrations, receiving a survey from NCEES so soon after sitting for the exam generally indicates a failing result.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Oooof, just got my survey.  Which means I probably failed and the USPS is working way faster at shipping and my scantron has already touched down in SC, OR NCEES is concerned about where they are holding their exams since too many people complained about neighboring pool tournaments and pet-elephant hobby shows.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

cbjorklund said:


> Noob here. Why?


Most likely a failing grade. NCEES runs exams through scantron. Typically failing grades get NCEES survey link sooner than others. No one knows why..


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Oooof, just got my survey.  Which means I probably failed and the USPS is working way faster at shipping and my scantron has already touched down in SC, OR NCEES is concerned about where they are holding their exams since too many people complained about neighboring pool tournaments and pet-elephant hobby shows.


Exams aren't sent to SC


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Exams aren't sent to SC


I thought they were?  @RBHeadge PE mentioned in an older thread that they are usually sent, en mass, to SC for grading/scantron?  Which would make sense, since some states utilize NCEES to notify results instead of going through the state agency?  Either way, eh.  I filled it out.  If I fail or not, it's all CBT hell for me next year. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I thought they were?  @RBHeadge PE mentioned in an older thread that they are usually sent, en mass, to SC for grading/scantron?  Which would make sense, since some states utilize NCEES to notify results instead of going through the state agency?  Either way, eh.  I filled it out.  If I fail or not, it's all CBT hell for me next year. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


@ME_VT_PE has been in full troll mode since the beginning of the month


----------



## Nicoletta (Oct 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on the statistical analyses performed from past exam administrations, receiving a survey from NCEES so soon after sitting for the exam generally indicates a failing result.


Lol this has to be a troll post


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on the statistical analyses performed from past exam administrations, receiving a survey from NCEES so soon after sitting for the exam generally indicates a failing result.


This.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> Lol this has to be a troll post


Thats what I thought, until I failed my first attempt...


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> Lol this has to be a troll post


We don’t troll around here. It would be a violation of Global Rule 4 on EB.com


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Awww you guys.

First timers, there's no correlation between getting a survey and passing/failing the exam.  Everyone gets a survey after the exam.  Breathe easy


----------



## Nicoletta (Oct 30, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Thats what I thought, until I failed my first attempt...


It has to be a coincidence. Why wouldn't all test takers in the state get the survey at the same time? Pass or Fail, you still get the survey.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Awww you guys.
> 
> First timers, there's no correlation between getting a survey and passing/failing the exam.  Everyone gets a survey after the exam.  Breathe easy


This statement has been proven time and time again to be a false statement


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2018)

For me, I think this was the first time I got a survey so quickly (which is why I assumed the USPS was running full tilt and shipping things at a reasonable rate)!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> For me, I think this was the first time I got a survey so quickly (which is why I assumed the USPS was running full tilt and shipping things at a reasonable rate)!


I know! 2 business days has to be some sort of record for NCEES


----------



## Nicoletta (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Awww you guys.
> 
> First timers, there's no correlation between getting a survey and passing/failing the exam.  Everyone gets a survey after the exam.  Breathe easy


This is why the internet is stressful lol. All of us test takers are over here dying, trolling is unacceptable!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> For me, I think this was the first time I got a survey so quickly (which is why I assumed the USPS was running full tilt and shipping things at a reasonable rate)!


Same. MAYBE WE PASSED


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> This is why the internet is stressful lol. All of us test takers are over here dying, tolling is unacceptable!


Lmao I first took the exam in April 2017, and the survey trolling got me too! I was so scared! Haha now I did end up failing, but not because I received a survey


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> It has to be a coincidence. Why wouldn't all test takers in the state get the survey at the same time? Pass or Fail, you still get the survey.


I didn't think much about this until now, but I got survey a week after the exam and I passed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> It has to be a coincidence. Why wouldn't all test takers in the state get the survey at the same time? Pass or Fail, you still get the survey.


This is a  question that should be directed to NCEES. I merely report the results of the corresponding trends from previous exam administrations. I do not establish rule sets.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Lmao I first took the exam in April 2017, and the survey trolling got me too! I was so scared! Haha now I did end up failing, but not because I received a survey


And thank you for contributing to my statistics in favor of a supported theory.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 30, 2018)

" My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw the Proctor pass out at 31 Flavors last night." The NCEES  will send out the result next week.   I got my survey today.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> I didn't think much about this until now, but I got survey a week after the exam and I passed.


Well, I received the survey a week after both of my previous attempts, and I still failed.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 30, 2018)

I just asked NCEES if the survey is sent to all those who took the test at the same time and the NCEES representative stated it is sent to everyone at the same time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nashi said:


> I just asked NCEES if the survey is sent to all those who took the test at the same time and the NCEES representative stated it is sent to everyone at the same time.


I asked the same thing and was told differently. Really it's the supporting statistics that matter.


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

I received mine about an hour ago.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

Nashi said:


> I just asked NCEES if the survey is sent to all those who took the test at the same time and the NCEES representative stated it is sent to everyone at the same time.


Everyone who likely failed, that is


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

Geotech_dude said:


> I received mine earlier today as well.


I didn’t. Just checked


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

No reason to get worked up folks. These are simply trends we are reporting on from previous year(s). If you're worried, just call NCEES. They've given out test results early plenty of times, and they love getting phone calls.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Nashi said:


> I just asked NCEES if the survey is sent to all those who took the test at the same time and the NCEES representative stated it is sent to everyone at the same time.


Were you holding them at knifepoint?  I feel like I get different answers from people when I'm threatening bodily harm.  Just saying.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 30, 2018)

We will see I guess


----------



## JohnLee (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Were you holding them at knifepoint?  I feel like I get different answers from people when I'm threatening bodily harm.  Just saying.


Just got the survey


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2018)

I didn't get a survey!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2018)

vhab49_PE said:


> I didn't get a survey!


Do you have NCEES stuff going directly to trash?  For some reason my gmail kept doing that...almost as if it were trying to protect me from future abuse...


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it’s time for a mod to open the October 2018 Results sub-forum...


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Awww you guys.
> 
> First timers, there's no correlation between getting a survey and passing/failing the exam.  Everyone gets a survey after the exam.  Breathe easy


I just got the survey, I really don't need my emotions messed with like that!


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> I just got the survey, I really don't need my emotions messed with like that!


Thats not good news pal


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Pretty sure it's right of passage to get trolled hard waiting for results. Hazing process, then when (hopefully) you pass, you become the troll.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> I just got the survey, I really don't need my emotions messed with like that!


Lol just wait, it gets much worse... there are so many "RESULTS!!!!!" threads and your heart will skip a beat each time you see them.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Lol just wait, it gets much worse... there are so many "RESULTS!!!!!" threads and your heart will skip a beat each time you see them.


But not with this thread because there was no way we'd get results a business day out from the test haha.


----------



## Nicoletta (Oct 30, 2018)

I just called NCEES, they said if you received the survey already, that means your score was clearly above the cut line and that you will pass.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> I just called NCEES, they said if you received the survey already, that means your score was clearly above the cut line and that you will pass.


Lies aren't acceptable here on EB


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> I just called NCEES, they said if you received the survey already, that means your score was clearly above the cut line and that you will pass.


I'm going with this!!!!!


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> I just called NCEES, they said if you received the survey already, that means your score was clearly above the cut line and that you will pass.






daydreambeliever said:


> I'm going with this!!!!!


yes, please.


----------



## Nicoletta (Oct 30, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Lies aren't acceptable here on EB


No lie. I also spoke with my father, head of NCEES. He confirmed it.


----------



## Rebeccah623 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> No lie. I also spoke with my father, head of NCEES. He confirmed it.


I am choosing to believe you


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 30, 2018)

Still though, have the surveys ever been sent out so early? 2 business days after the exam? I’ve historically heard/seen the survey gets sent out closer to 6-8 days post-exam. 

Looking at you, @knight1fox3, for an answer to this


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Oct 30, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Still though, have the surveys ever been sent out so early? 2 business days after the exam? I’ve historically hear the survey gets sent out closer to 6-8 days post-exam.


NCEES website says typically 7-10 days after the exam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Do you have NCEES stuff going directly to trash?  For some reason my gmail kept doing that...almost as if it were trying to protect me from future abuse...


NO... but I also didn't take the text this time, so that could be why!



In/PE/Out said:


> Still though, have the surveys ever been sent out so early? 2 business days after the exam? I’ve historically heard/seen the survey gets sent out closer to 6-8 days post-exam.
> 
> Looking at you, @knight1fox3, for an answer to this


April 17 was 6 days, October 17 was 7 days.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2018)

vhab49_PE said:


> NO... but I also didn't take the text this time, so that could be why!


Wait...are you trying to tell me that NCEES doesn't send out surveys to people who don't sit the exam?  OH.  UGH.  FAVORITISM.  GOD.


----------



## ajc640 (Oct 30, 2018)

maybe since the surveys were given out about 57% faster, that results will be out 57% faster too...


----------



## FromThisSoil (Oct 30, 2018)

ajc640 said:


> maybe since the surveys were given out about 57% faster, that results will be out 57% faster too...


No, they exhausted all their resources sending out the surveys faster, now the results will come slower.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Exams aren't sent to SC






JayKay0914 said:


> I thought they were?  @RBHeadge PE mentioned in an older thread that they are usually sent, en mass, to SC for grading/scantron?  Which would make sense, since some states utilize NCEES to notify results instead of going through the state agency?  Either way, eh.  I filled it out.  If I fail or not, it's all CBT hell for me next year. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I remember reading a while ago that they are sent back to NCEES for grading. Presumably its in SC, since as best I know, it's their only facility. I'm too lazy to look for the reference, but it was on their website. Regardless, the tests aren't scored at the test site.



Nicoletta said:


> Lol this has to be a troll post


Trolling is strictly prohibited. We would never do it here.



In/PE/Out said:


> We don’t troll around here. It would be a violation of Global Rule 4 on EB.com


Exactly, thank you!



knight1fox3 said:


> And thank you for contributing to my statistics in favor of a supported theory.


100%. As someone who does PRA's, proper inputs and statistics are very important to the analysis.



knight1fox3 said:


> I asked the same thing and was told differently. Really it's the supporting statistics that matter.


Exactly. This is the same math that allowed us to confirm the existence of the top quark.









JayKay0914 said:


> Were you holding them at knifepoint?  I feel like I get different answers from people when I'm threatening bodily harm.  Just saying.


Dude, I told everyone to avoid sub-phase E! Not cool!



Nashi said:


> We will see I guess


We'll all know in 8-10 weeks, or 12 weeks in Pennsylvania.



vhab49_PE said:


> I didn't get a survey!


Neither did I!








In/PE/Out said:


> I think it’s time for a mod to open the October 2018 Results sub-forum...


Too early. But I like that way you think 



Hockey Eng said:


> I just got the survey, I really don't need my emotions messed with like that!


It's not a guaranteed fail. It's all statistics. On the plus side, it means that they received and scored your scantron. So at least it didn't get lost in transit!



txjennah said:


> Lol just wait, it gets much worse... there are so many "RESULTS!!!!!" threads and your heart will skip a beat each time you see them.


Right!. If you think it's bad now, you'll be breathing in and out of a paper bag come Black Friday.








Nicoletta said:


> I just called NCEES, they said if you received the survey already, that means your score was clearly above the cut line and that you will pass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

FromThisSoil said:


> No, they exhausted all their resources sending out the surveys faster, now the results will come slower.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait...are you trying to tell me that NCEES doesn't send out surveys to people who don't sit the exam?  OH.  UGH.  FAVORITISM.  GOD.


I don't know about ALL surveys, but this particular survey, no.  We are most assuredly favored.  Did not sit, do not get.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know about ALL surveys, but this particular survey, no.  We are most assuredly favored.


NCEES will occasionally send out surveys to PEs and other SMEs to help improve the exams.


----------



## scotty_c3 (Oct 30, 2018)

@ME_VT_PE had me sitting in my driveway, depressed thinking about having to crack open the CERM again...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Still though, have the surveys ever been sent out so early? 2 business days after the exam? I’ve historically heard/seen the survey gets sent out closer to 6-8 days post-exam.
> 
> Looking at you, @knight1fox3, for an answer to this


I'll go back and verify from the corresponding Excel data. But I think this might be a new record. NCEES is really messing with my scatter plot now! ldman:


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll go back and verify from the corresponding Excel data. But I think this might be a new record. NCEES is really messing with my scatter plot now! ldman:


I have a feeling you get your best sleep 6-8 weeks after each exam. HAHA! You probably get a warm fuzzy feeling from all the despair you are causing everyone who believes you. Just plain evil I tell ya!  :laugh:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

ajc640 said:


> maybe since the surveys were given out about 57% faster, that results will be out 57% faster too...


It won't happen before Nov 30.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

scotty_c3 said:


> @ME_VT_PE had me sitting in my driveway, depressed thinking about having to crack open the CERM again...


Noooo there's going to be so much trolling on this board, lol, don't get depressed by what you read.  It's safe to assume that whatever you read is fake until the real results roll in.  And even then, it can be easy to mistake for trolling.  During the October 2017 exam cycle, the results came out earlier than expect, and I remember calling people trolls about their results, when they were actually telling the truth


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

daydreambeliever said:


> I have a feeling you get your best sleep 6-8 weeks after each exam.


Some states take longer than 8 weeks. Looking at you Pennsylvania.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 30, 2018)

December? Great. Just in time to ruin my birthday AND the holidays.


----------



## scotty_c3 (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Noooo there's going to be so much trolling on this board, lol, don't get depressed by what you read.  It's safe to assume that whatever you read is fake until the real results roll in.  And even then, it can be easy to mistake for trolling.  During the October 2017 exam cycle, the results came out earlier than expect, and I remember calling people trolls about their results, when they were actually telling the truth


He’s a very convincing troll


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Noooo there's going to be so much trolling on this board, lol, don't get depressed by what you read.  It's safe to assume that whatever you read is fake until the real results roll in.  And even then, it can be easy to mistake for trolling.  During the October 2017 exam cycle, the results came out earlier than expect, and I remember calling people trolls about their results, when they were actually telling the truth


I mean not _everything _is trolling. The trolling is meant to lighthearted and obvious. There is a lot of factual and helpful information dispersed on these boards to help those through this stressful process. But much like all problem solving, one should use best judgement and critical thinking when discerning fact from fiction.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I mean not _everything _is trolling. The trolling is meant to lighthearted and obvious. There is a lot of factual and helpful information dispersed on these boards to help those through this stressful process. But much like all problem solving, one should use best judgement and critical thinking when discerning fact from fiction.


Most definitely.  And the longer you are on the board, the more you can start discerning what is legitimate and what's going to give you a scare.  I just think it's safe for the newer folks to take a post with a grain of salt, rather than let themselves get depressed by it. That's no fun.  The test gives us enough to be depressed about


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 30, 2018)

GeoDude said:


> Pretty sure it's right of passage to get trolled hard waiting for results. Hazing process, then when (hopefully) you pass, you become the troll.


:winko:


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 30, 2018)

txjennah said:


> But not with this thread because there was no way we'd get results a business day out from the test haha.


LOL yeah well I figured that one out, I'm not THAT gullible.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 30, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Thats not good news pal


Based on this post I've already decided to register for April 2019.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> LOL yeah well I figured that one out, I'm not THAT gullible.


Haha not calling you gullible, it was a clarification to what I had just said about my heart skipping a beat every time I saw a "RESULTS!!!111!!" thread.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 30, 2018)

Drewism said:


> December? Great. Just in time to ruin my birthday AND the holidays.


Plan to celebrate, not to ruin... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 30, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> Based on this post I've already decided to register for April 2019.


This is part of the Welcome to the Suck game... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Drewism said:


> December? Great. Just in time to ruin my birthday AND the holidays.


I don't know what you were expecting, October results always come during holiday season.



Hockey Eng said:


> Based on this post I've already decided to register for April 2019.


Welcome to phase 4. You're a couple weeks early though...


----------



## RichardL91 (Oct 30, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Oooof, just got my survey.  Which means I probably failed and the USPS is working way faster at shipping and my scantron has already touched down in SC, OR NCEES is concerned about where they are holding their exams since too many people complained about neighboring pool tournaments and pet-elephant hobby shows.


Howd you know about the Indian wedding in CA?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

MID DECEMBER!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 1, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Noooo there's going to be so much trolling on this board, lol, don't get depressed by what you read.  It's safe to assume that whatever you read is fake until the real results roll in.  And even then, it can be easy to mistake for trolling.  During the October 2017 exam cycle, the results came out earlier than expect, and I remember calling people trolls about their results, when they were actually telling the truth


Like me... people thought I was trolling but I was not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 1, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> MID DECEMBER!







Yeah, I feel sorry for that first guy from Saudi Arabia who posted that he got his results. He was just trying to be helpful, and vets and noobs alike, laid into him pretty hard! It took like a dozen people from many states before everyone believed that the release was real.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

> 6 minutes ago, RBHeadge PE said:



HAHA!


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

> 6 minutes ago, RBHeadge PE said:



Last April it was one guy from Alabama. Somehow he got his results 12 hours before anyone else and people were on him hard!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> MID DECEMBER!


Has anyone consulted the previous exam cycle results spreadsheet to get an idea on the target release date (serious question)?



ME_VT_PE said:


> Last April it was one guy from Alabama. Somehow he got his results 12 hours before anyone else and people were on him hard!


Not sure why. @Baconator had predicted it quite well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 1, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Last April it was one guy from Alabama. Somehow he got his results 12 hours before anyone else and people were on him hard!


Alabama was less than 30 min ahead of everyone else. Iowa just before 10est, then Kentucky and Michigan at 1006. I had the timestamps posted in the map thread.

Alabama has been the first to release for a few cycles now. Maybe it has something to do with them being first alphabetically?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alabama was less than 30 min ahead of everyone else. Iowa just before 10est, then Kentucky and Michigan at 1006. I had the timestamps posted in the map thread.
> 
> Alabama has been the first to release for a few cycles now. Maybe it has something to do with them being first alphabetically?


They probably have the best response percentage on the NCEES survey...

and are awarded first exam results release...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 1, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> They probably have the best response percentage on the NCEES survey...
> 
> and are awarded first exam results release...


God, I love this site.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

This thread was an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

NikR said:


> This thread was an emotional roller coaster.


You ain't seen nothin yet


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 1, 2018)

NikR said:


> This thread was an emotional roller coaster.


The wait gets so much worse all on its own as time progresses.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 1, 2018)

NikR said:


> This thread was an emotional roller coaster.


Hilarious!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Nov 2, 2018)

Nicoletta said:


> Lol this has to be a troll post


I heard the same thing on this board and another engineering site - although I don't know of anyone actually confirming that.  Where is the NCEES member when we need a better opinion?

Based upon the April result, my guess is that most everyone will hear on December 5th or 6th. 

As you all probably know, it will be an Email from NCEES to go and login to your NCEES account and see the results.  I've heard they need to get the individual States to approve the results for their examinees, so they ten to be spread out over a week or two, with a large number of States releasing on the same day during the 6th week.

I am hopeful all of you see


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 2, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I heard the same thing on this board and another engineering site - although I don't know of anyone actually confirming that.  Where is the NCEES member when we need a better opinion?


@EB NCEES REP


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Nov 2, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I heard the same thing on this board and another engineering site - although I don't know of anyone actually confirming that.  Where is the NCEES member when we need a better opinion?
> 
> Based upon the April result, my guess is that most everyone will hear on December 5th or 6th.
> 
> ...


When I took the PE exam in October 2017, I got my result during the week of December 5th. It will probably be around the same time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome to sub-phase C.

All I can say with certainty is that the results won't come out before Nov 30th.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Nov 2, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> @EB NCEES REP


Looks like the results will be delayed past January for sure. We were already down to 2 scantron machines and the good one broke today.

And since examiniees don’t want to pay additional fees we don’t have the funds to replace it until next years budget..

If only we had all that money back we spent on those pencils


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 2, 2018)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Looks like the results will be delayed past January for sure. We were already down to 2 scantron machines and the good one broke today.
> 
> And since examiniees don’t want to pay additional fees we don’t have the funds to replace it until next years budget..
> 
> If only we had all that money back we spent on those pencils


Shall I start a gofundme to raise some funds for repairs or replacement of the non-operational scantron machine?  I haven’t yet contacted an official Scantron (R) representative for quotes on repairs or new machines, so I don’t know what amount to set for a goal 

/s


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2018)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Looks like the results will be delayed past January for sure. We were already down to 2 scantron machines and the good one broke today.
> 
> And since examiniees don’t want to pay additional fees we don’t have the funds to replace it until next years budget..
> 
> If only we had all that money back we spent on those pencils


That sucks. Hope you guys get your sh!t together soon.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Shall I start a gofundme to raise some funds for repairs or replacement of the non-operational scantron machine?  I haven’t yet contacted an official Scantron (R) representative for quotes on repairs or new machines, so I don’t know what amount to set for a goal
> 
> /s


No, for this exam cycle, results will be distributed via Zoltar...


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> No, for this exam cycle, results will be distributed via Zoltar...


Praise be to Zoltar!


----------



## Invisible (Nov 3, 2018)

December 7th is when we gonna get the results


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> December 7th is when we gonna get the results


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 4, 2018)

so we're all still getting tattoos when we pass right?


----------



## Invisible (Nov 4, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> so we're all still getting tattoos when we pass﻿ right?


We gonna get tathrees and tafours this time.


----------



## Invisible (Nov 4, 2018)

And guys. Heard there is going to be no cut score for this year. Is it true?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 4, 2018)

Invisible said:


> And guys. Heard there is going to be no cut score for this year. Is it true?


It's true! The cut score is no more.

This year NCEES officially refers to it as the passing threshold.


----------



## SDB (Nov 4, 2018)

So how is that different as far as scoring goes?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Nov 4, 2018)

Harder


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2018)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Harder


That's what she said.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Nov 4, 2018)

That blows.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Nov 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> No, for this exam cycle, results will be distributed via Zoltar...


I would probably fare better with Zoltar than I would with NCEES!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Nov 5, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> so we're all still getting tattoos when we pass right?


I'M IN!!!!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> No, for this exam cycle, results will be distributed via Zoltar...


Shall I sacrifice a junior engineer at work in the name of expeditious release of results?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Shall I sacrifice a junior engineer at work in the name of expeditious release of results?


That's not a worthy enough sacrifice. Better go with a mid-career engineer. /s


----------



## Szar (Nov 5, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's not a worthy enough sacrifice. Better go with a mid-career engineer. /s


Just do not try a Manager or PM.  You'd need like 6 Managers or 4 PMs to get an equivalent exchange there.


----------



## SacMe24 (Nov 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> December 7th is when we gonna get the results


Dec. 6th was actually my prediction but the 7th sounds good too...


----------



## SacMe24 (Nov 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Last year it took 38 days. And the year before, 35 days. April 2018 - 41 days. Looking at this, results might come on Dec 3 or 4. But my intuition says its coming on 7th. And in April 2018, the cut score for 51 (from someone who failed in Texas in April. He received percentage from Texas and diagnostics from NCEES). This year I am expecting cut score to be 52.


I think it's pretty safe to say it'll happen the week of 12/03/18... maybe we should start a separate thread so everyone can place their bets on which day it'll be


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2018)

Hmm, I can't find the post by @Invisible that @SacMe24 is quoting...

Welcome to Sub Phase B: I can promise you the results won't come before Nov 30. FWIW, they've never initial released on a Wednesday; but that could just be a coincidence.

Welcome to Sub Phase A: the cut varies for every exam and administration so you can't really look at past results for anything but a normal range. Also, that 51 was the *ONLY* number someone reported from EE-Power last time. Not nearly enough data from that to confidently guess the last EE-Power cut score. We usually get a bunch of people reporting and can figure out the cut score based on a sharp cliff; that didn't happen last time for EE-power.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m going for 7th of December, too. 

Still searching for a suitable sacrifice for Zoltar...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Still searching for a suitable sacrifice for Zoltar...


I hear he has a thing for aerospace engineers. Got any extras laying around?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 5, 2018)

Any bets on when the Oct 2018 exam results thread will be created?


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 5, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I hear he has a thing for aerospace engineers. Got any extras laying around?


Don’t think so, but there’s this one guy whose close to— and by that I mean wayyyyy past— retirement.  I think he’ll do


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Any bets on when the Oct 2018 exam results thread will be created?


The trolling won't start in earnest until after Thanksgiving


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 5, 2018)

waiting for results:


----------



## emmajuwa (Nov 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on the statistical analyses performed from past exam administrations, receiving a survey from NCEES so soon after sitting for the exam generally indicates a failing result.


Lies!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2018)

^ once again, just reporting the trends that other users reported. Nothing less, nothing more. :dunno:


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Nov 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ once again, just reporting the trends that other users reported. Nothing less, nothing more. :dunno:


lol not like NCEES sent out a tweet or anything saying that all examinees would be receiving a survey following the exam..


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2018)

GeoDude said:


> lol not like NCEES sent out a tweet or anything saying that all examinees would be receiving a survey following the exam..


So more data points for the model?


----------



## Fil_Engr (Nov 6, 2018)

Is there a history that NCEES invalidated an exam because the machine can't scan a particular answer sheet because of erasures?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 6, 2018)

Fil_Engr said:


> Is there a history that NCEES invalidated an exam because the machine can't scan a particular answer sheet because of erasures?


We haven't heard anything anecdotal and I *highly doubt* they'd invalidate a test because of too many erasure marks.  A routine 'wrong answer' score for a question is more likely if it looks like two+ answers were filled in.

We know they do manual scoring on a small fraction of tests as part of their QA process. If they somehow caught a really erasured-up score sheet, one would think, that a manual scoring would determine the final score.

Are you worried that it could effect your score?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 6, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> I’m going for 7th of December, too.
> 
> Still searching for a suitable sacrifice for Zoltar...


you can have my coworker.


----------



## Fil_Engr (Nov 6, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> We haven't heard anything anecdotal and I *highly doubt* they'd invalidate a test because of too many erasure marks.  A routine 'wrong answer' score for a question is more likely if it looks like two+ answers were filled in.
> 
> We know they do manual scoring on a small fraction of tests as part of their QA process. If they somehow caught a really erasured-up score sheet, one would think, that a manual scoring would determine the final score.
> 
> Are you worried that it could effect your score?


Partially yes. I think i have 5-7 erasures all in all. But I erased it neatly.

Reason I ask is because here in our country, there is also a paper and pencil exam for engineering graduates for them to practice engineering professionally. The exam can be invalidated in case you have a messy answer sheet and the machine cant read it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 6, 2018)

Fil_Engr said:


> Partially yes. I think i have 5-7 erasures all in all. But I erased it neatly.


I don't think you have to worry about erasures.


----------



## Invisible (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh man. Fear can make us think anything. Don't worry dude. You should be fine with the erasures. I would say atleat 95% of the people would have atleast 5 erasures in their paper. And well you are fine. I remember a guy saying that he was scared because his answer sheet tore by one tenth of an inch on one side. He was worried his paper would be invalidated. I would say don't worry about your entire paperbeing invalidated. If the machine says it can read your paper, there probably would be a manual check on the same (just my personal guess). It is a huge test and someone wouldn't invalidate your test because of these reasons. All you have to worry is that if you have checked the right answer


----------



## Fil_Engr (Nov 6, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't think you have to worry about erasures.


That's a relief. Thank you.



Invisible said:


> Oh man. Fear can make us think anything. Don't ﻿worry dude. You should be fine with the erasures. I would ﻿say atleat 95% of the people would have atleast 5 erasures in their paper. And ﻿well you are fine. I remember a guy saying that he was scared because his answer sheet tore by one tenth of an inch on one side. He was worried his paper would be invalidated. I would say don't ﻿worry about your entire paperbeing invalidated. If the machine says it can read your paper, there probably would be a manual check on the same (just my personal﻿ guess). It is a huge test and someone wouldn't invalidate your test because of these reasons. All you have to worry is that if you have checked the right answer


Haha. I see. So I guess we just have to wait until December then. Thanks


----------



## Scorpion (Nov 7, 2018)

Results will be released on 12/6. Proof as follows..

Exam date: 10/26

10+26 = 36

3+6 = 9

Results day: 12/06

12+6 = 18

1+8 = 9

And I can sacrifice myself to Zoltar... just for you guys to pass. Please take me to THAT Volcano!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 7, 2018)

Saimani said:


> Results will be released on 12/6. Proof as follows..
> 
> Exam date: 10/26
> 
> ...










Saimani said:


> And I can sacrifice myself to Zoltar... just for you guys to pass. Please take me to THAT Volcano!!


But if you sacrifice for the greater good, you won't ever get to see the results yourself. Zoltar grant you a passing score for that level of altruism.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 7, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> But if you sacrifice for the greater good, you won't ever get to see the results yourself. Zoltar grant you a passing score for that level of altruism.






RBHeadge PE said:


> for *the greater good*,


...the greater good!


----------



## defenderred (Nov 7, 2018)

We should all be more Tau and accept the Greater Good.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 7, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I remember a guy saying that he was scared because his answer sheet tore by one tenth of an inch on one side. He was worried his paper would be invalidated. I would say don't worry about your entire paperbeing invalidated.


I'd probably have freaked out about that too.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 13, 2018)

defenderred said:


> We should all be more Tau and accept the Greater Good.






defenderred said:


> more Tau and accept the Greater Good.






defenderred said:


> and accept the Greater Good.






defenderred said:


> *the Greater Good.*


...the greater good!


----------



## defenderred (Nov 13, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> ...the greater good!


I was hoping someone would pick up the Warhammer 40K reference and run with it.

For the Emperor!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 13, 2018)

defenderred said:


> I was hoping someone would pick up the Warhammer 40K reference and run with it.
> 
> For the Emperor!


Haha, I was actually thinking of Hot Fuzz..but you just rememinded me of Warhammer 40k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## monty01 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sooo, i'm still waiting on these results.  So tired of all the second guessing.  I think i'm gonna have Butters freeze me and then thaw me out sometime in mid-December.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2018)

Of course you're still waiting on the results. The spam thread has a paltry amount of posts. Go spam!


----------



## Glengineer (Nov 16, 2018)

BRING ON THE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2018)

You've got a ways to go!


----------



## CanadianRebel (Nov 16, 2018)

I got a letter from PPI about a Data Breach.  Got all mentally prepared for my results, and then realized PPI is not NCEES...


----------



## Glengineer (Nov 16, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> You've got a ways to go!


If we believe hard enough, sacrifice enough Freshman Engineering students, and badger NCEES enough......we'll surely get the results released sooner.  Right??


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2018)

Glengineer said:


> If we believe hard enough, sacrifice enough Freshman Engineering students, and badger NCEES enough......we'll surely get the results released sooner.  Right??



Don't Stop Believin'

Has to be sophomore level. Most freshman aren't declared engineering majors yet.

Please don't badger NCESS.

Absolutely, but not before Nov 30


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2018)

Glengineer said:


> If we believe hard enough, sacrifice enough Freshman Engineering students, and badger NCEES enough......we'll surely get the results released sooner.  Right??


OR NCEES will suddenly reveal that there has been a horrible fire in the storage center, where they throw all the scantrons for a couple weeks, and that all October 2018 exams are null and void.

It can always be worse.


----------



## ZZTops (Nov 20, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> OR NCEES will suddenly reveal that there has been a horrible fire in the storage center, where they throw all the scantrons for a couple weeks, and that all October 2018 exams are null and void.
> 
> It can always be worse.


As a California, my belief of that being a possibility hurts... almost as much as the possibility of me failing


----------

